
Government Rescinds Plan to Strip Visas From Foreign Students in Online Classes - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/us/coronavirus-international-foreign-student-visas.html
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23836616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23836616)

